# Purposely cause plant to become late hermaphrodite?



## caderader (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there any way I can purposely cause a plant to go hermaphrodite near the end of ripening. This may sound like a bad idea but if I could get a very controlled hermaphrodite I could get a few (5-10) seeds to make a new gen(hopefully not too inbred) of a very good producing strain I have growing right now. The problem is that I had my wallet with all my money stolen, license, debit card, everything... so as of right now I have had 20 dollars in the last 17 days...this means that the dutch passion blueberry seeds I had ordered now aren't going to be arriving anytime soon. and I know cloning gel would be an option but right now I only have 2 dollars so there's no way I could buy any unless somebody knows of some for very cheap. Also I think I read somewhere that willow trees could be used to make cloning gel...has anybody heard of or applied this? I'm super blazed right now off some of the curing product of its sister and would really like some more so any propagation help is helpful kiss-ass. Thanks
P.S.
This is my first grow and also I'm stoned off my ass right now so if anything in that rant was stupid please forgive me for my ignorance


----------



## dinkydigger (Nov 14, 2008)

i have read that heme seeds= more heme plants...you know..the whole fucking your cousin thing leads to sped children..hehe


----------



## caderader (Nov 14, 2008)

yep but some seeds are more productive than none.


----------



## dinkydigger (Nov 14, 2008)

true...try it..i think the only way you could make a herme is to stress the hell out of a female plant...or if you know you have a male..let it grow it could turn out herme


----------



## caderader (Nov 14, 2008)

no I just had three plants all female and I've already harvested one.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 14, 2008)

When its about half way through flowering, kill the lights for 48hrs straight!!! No light at all! This will trick the plants making them think the season is coming to an end, and make them throw balls. Done it many times!!


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> When its about half way through flowering, kill the lights for 48hrs straight!!! No light at all! This will trick the plants making them think the season is coming to an end, and make them throw balls. Done it many times!!


 bawahahahahahah thats fucking silly 

try 15 mins of lights on in the middle of the night cycle for 1 week, but i dont think it wil do anything past 4 weeks into flowering.

putting 48 hrs of darkness speeds up flowering and 48 hrs of light will trigger vegging again, trust me on this ive done this for a long fucking time.


----------



## caderader (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys, I'll keep you posted if I can make it happen...


----------



## cup of joe (May 5, 2009)

hey any luck on those hermes?


----------



## Skunk#1 (May 5, 2009)

why dont you forget the hermie idea and think about reverting it after it is done flowering. it will be alot easyier and then you wont have to spend time sexing all the seed's. I dont think that making a plant go hermy at the end will work you have to give it time to for seed production.


----------



## Relative (Jul 22, 2011)

how'd it go?


----------



## Jack Harer (Jul 24, 2011)

Try STS (sodium thiosulfate solution) or Colloidal silver in early/mid flower to force a hermie. Can you get some clones? Or reveg it after harvest? That's what I'd do rather than try and hermie the plant now.

As for the whole hermies create hermies argument, I'm not convinced that's entirely true. MJ is asexual to begin with. I'm convinced that sex isn't really "fixed" in a plant until after the 4th or 5th node. Depending on it's surroundings, it can be either a male or female. I germed 30 seed once in the presence of a room full of females. Well over 20 of them turned out to be male. All those females were throwing out pheromones telling the new plants that there was a lack of males in the area and they needed to be males. It's a documented fact that plants can "communicate" thru pheromones. All things being equal, one should get about a 50/50 male female ratio sprouting beans under normal conditions.
My personal theory on it is that a plant that under normal circumstances would not hermie, and if you force it into hermie condition, the progeny won't be any more prone to hermie than the parents. Hell, if you leave a plant go without harvesting, more than likely it will produce male parts on it's own. It's a built in survival mechanism to ensure survival.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 24, 2011)

doubt its like that really..... just because you had a high male ratio is independant of the amount of females already in flower.. if thats the case then the past 8 regulars ive germed and sprouted in the search of a male would have been succesful. Its a 12/12 from seed grow with plenty of females going already and no males to be found, all female/


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Jul 24, 2011)

dont order the blueberry by dutch passion you will most likely have bad results, google the strain theres alot of complaints


----------



## rzza (Jul 24, 2011)

two pages and nobody told you the proper way to do it ....

sad ..

simply flower the desired plant for a month longer she will produce bananas of pollen ....fem pollen. non hermied. captur ethe pollen and use it on another plant or allow it to pollenate itself and keep flowering till you see mature seeds.


----------



## rzza (Jul 24, 2011)

those seeds will in fact be femenized f1 of itself. sometimes they throw bananas toward the end but a good, stable plant will not but will after flowering past maturity.


----------

